# 55 Gallon B. Macrostoma rebuild



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Old story, new chapter. Reverse trio of B. Macs will be living here(with a third male if all works out right, my little girl will be thrilled! ) 

I noticed stress stripes on the macs most of the time since the move from the 40 hex to the 55. I believe I have the reason pegged. It was too empty. So for mothers day my husband was a dear and bought me two of the styrofoam 3D backgrounds by marina. I went this route as it was quicker and easier on me. Of course the silicon needs to dry for two days but that does not stop me from getting the bottom filled in with sand and slate, and driftwood. Here is a teaser pic. Keep in mind It will grow algae and other stuff on the surface. Ill work on attaching moss as well. 



More pics coming tomorrow!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice!!


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

That's a really cool idea. I didn't even know those existed.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tank is filled and the macs are now in the breeders acclimating. Will release in a few hours. Here is a fts. Forgive the lack of plants and the cloud, it will go away once the filter runs the black water extract through and polishes it.



I am getting the "eye"


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking good.


----------

